# hi/lo-blues



## dguethlein (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm looking for a Hi/Lo shifter linkage complete with control arm for a L2550 2-wheel dr Kubota, Sr # 11326.
I bought this tractor for a project. I've overhauled the motor and am now working on the tranny. It's a shuttle shift transmission. I've checked everywhere with no luck. Is there anybody out there that can help?

Thanks
D.guethlein


----------

